
Want more Angel investing in the UK? Then let’s talk about returns - transburgh
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/08/05/want-more-angel-investing-in-the-uk-then-let%e2%80%99s-talk-about-returns/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1577749>

